
FakesApp: A Vulnerability in WhatsApp - spatz
https://research.checkpoint.com/fakesapp-a-vulnerability-in-whatsapp/
======
St0n3d
I'm... Not impressed. Yeah it's annoying and should be patched, but not more
than that. Good find, sure. I'm rather glad to see nothing more impactful was
found.

